# I fail to see the logic in their payout schedule. Dane County WI gun buy.



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

https://www.channel3000.com/dane-county-gives-details-on-gift-cards-for-guns-buyback-event/



Dane County Board Supervisor Alex Joers says he knows this is something people in Dane County want.

“When I’m talking to the community, they’re asking me as a local official, ‘What are you doing to make sure that we don’t have weapons in the street?'” Joers said. “Responsible gun owners want to make sure that these weapons aren’t going to the wrong place, and this is a good opportunity for them to know that it’s being safely disposed of by our sheriff’s department.”

Barrett also stressed that the event is open to the whole state, not just Dane County. He also said that the buybacks are no questions asked and people who turn in guns will not be identified by police.

Here are some rules to follow when turning in guns:


Firearms must be brought in unloaded and inside the trunk or cargo area of your vehicle. Walk-ups are not allowed
Firearms need to be wrapped or stored in a case or box
Magazines and ammo need to be in a different area of the vehicle from the firearms
Firearms must be in working condition
Officials will take up to four guns per buyback
If you follow these rules, you’ll be qualified to get some money in your pocket. Gift cards will be given for the following firearms:


Assault Rifles – $250
Ghost Guns – $200
Handguns, Rifles and Shotguns – $100
Revolvers – $50
BB Guns, Pellet Guns and facsimile firearms – $10 – $25
so you could bang together a GHOST gun single shot 12ga, or 38spl out of pipe and get 200 dollars for it but a revolver only 50.

these people have their head up their , rump
only about 500 homicides a year are committed with a shotgun of any type in the entire country long guns account for a tiny portion of crime while handguns account for the vast majority of it.

if your goal was to reduce the available tools for criminals wouldn't making all handguns the top dollar amount to encourage them to be sold ? is a revolver any less useful than another handgun when your intent is to rob or kill a single person?

if you have to have a vehicle and no walk ups are allowed isn't that in it's self limiting , you would never dare suggest that a person needed to drive to vote or drive to attend a city meeting.

so they want your tags I would recon , it's no questions asked because you have to provide them your info by driving.

wouldn't the fair and equitable thing to do be to offer economically disenfranchised people a ride or pickup, free cab ride to sell their gun to the county? or at least take walk ups there is a bus drop off right there at the corner.

I heard of a similar gun buy in Akron Ohio closing early because a bunch of teenagers built pipe guns and turned them in for their 200 each


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> https://www.channel3000.com/dane-county-gives-details-on-gift-cards-for-guns-buyback-event/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Weapons in the street" sounds like a different demographic than "responsible gun owners". So how many folks standing in line at the buy back are the criminals who use their firearms to break the laws and how many are the responsible gun owners selling paw paws old 16 gauge that nobody wants?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Several years ago, they had a buyback in Atlanta, and some good old boys went down and bought the decent guns while they were in line. Atlanta did buy some and ran out of money, that's when the cops bought whatever they wanted.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A rock in the wrong hands killed Abel.
A rock in good hands killed Goliath.
It really isn't about the rocks.

I wouldn't bother much with the payout schedule but rather what the money raised is going to.
A gallows near each town square dedicated to murderers, supported with the funds would seem ok.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

I've got a few Springfield single shot shotguns that have no serial numbers. (Serials were not required prior to 1968)
Now, do I get $200 because they are "ghost guns" or only $100 because they are shotguns?
Why are "handguns" worth more than "revolvers"? Isn't a revolver a handgun?
Firearms must be brought in in the cargo area of the vehicle, and ammunition must be in a different area of the vehicle than the firearms. Is this how weapons must be transported by Wisconsin law? 
So many questions.

🤣


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

from what I have seen in the past it tends to be , uneducated sellers who have zero clue what they have and just want rid of it.
grandpa died and had a 22 rifle he shot rabbits in the garden with and they have no use for it and just want something for it.
late husband bought a handgun years ago and they don't want it in the house any more.

I have an old Stevens with a broken extractor I can't get parts for , it will shoot , you just have to knock the hull out with a cleaning rod I was tempted to go get 100 dollars for it and argue that since it was un-serialized it is a Ghost gun and worth 200.
they are giving gas cards and grocery cards to make it a little harder to go turn that payout into new working guns.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

No question asked gun "buy back" programs encourage gun theft.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I’ll sleep better tonight knowing that they’re doing something about “the weapons in the street”.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I wonder if a guy could set up a table say, down the sidewalk a bit and offer a little more money for the good stuff in line at the buy back?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> I wonder if a guy could set up a table say, down the sidewalk a bit and offer a little more money for the good stuff in line at the buy back?


where they do it at the Aliant energy center they are way out in a parking lot it is about 80 acres of pavement around a convention center. so it isn't just down the side walk 

people have done that made offers to people approaching at some buy backs , the police tend to not like to be up staged , what it comes down to is you can put a sign in your car parked down the street although there is really no parking around this area but say you stood on the public terrace holding a sign letting people know your business at 123 xyz street offered cash for guns.
the business you can do in the public right of way is the issue , if your buying a bunch you best have an FFL 
some times when these types of events are in closer proximity to other private businesses a near by business will put up a sign.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

gun dealers in Madison WI are extremely few they are very unfriendly to gun shops as an unwritten rule if you start a gun shop in Madison the city of and sell hand guns, the fire inspector will indefinitely delay the fire inspection of your building.

there was a MC sports that opened on Verona Road in the early 2000s they had a small gun counter they had run into that not realizing as a chain that the Mad City was so special they just brought in the customary inventory. the fire inspector saw this and informed them they could not complete the inspection as long as they were selling handguns in the city of Madison. they moved that stock to a different store promised not to sell handguns at that location then passed fire inspection.

it is dirty and underhanded and they have no shame.

the store that many of the officers used was Rusk gun shop , for years it was the edge of the city technically town of Middleton they got a pass as the only handgun seller in the area. they were also a gun smith shop. they didn't get annexed into the city until they finally closed shop they were surrounded on every side by city of Mad.



https://madison.com/business/b2b/rusk-gun-shop-to-close-after-56-years-june-marked-the-closing-of-one-of/article_f6acfb9f-3f25-58cc-8a13-559ed25c2991.html


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> I wonder if a guy could set up a table say, down the sidewalk a bit and offer a little more money for the good stuff in line at the buy back?


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I wonder if a guy could set up a table say, down the sidewalk a bit and offer a little more money for the good stuff in line at the buy back?


Good luck explaining it if you ever get caught in possession of a gun reported stolen.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> …Ghost Guns – $200…


With a few months’ notice, I could fill the bed of my truck with printed Liberators. For $200 each, I’d even put a round through every one so they could get their jollies off the GSR test.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> I wonder if a guy could set up a table say, down the sidewalk a bit and offer a little more money for the good stuff in line at the buy back?


Been tried.

The government doesn’t like competition.








Miami Man Arrested Outside 'Buy-Back' For Offering to Buy Guns - The Truth About Guns


Government hates competition: Miami man arrested outside gun 'buy-back' for offering more money than cops were paying inside.




www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Big_Al said:


> Good luck explaining it if you ever get caught in possession of a gun reported stolen.


If you could pull it off, you’d definitely want to get a receipt for each one you purchased. I always kinda figured that’s why buying at a buy-back wouldn’t work. Most folks turning in guns at something like that don’t want to be identified, and are there for the “no questions asked” out of the gun they don’t want around.

That said, if you did manage to buy any, your first call should be to the local PD to see if any were stolen.

I’m sure that phone call would stick in their craw once you told them where you got them.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> With a few months’ notice, I could fill the bed of my truck with printed Liberators. For $200 each, I’d even put a round through every one so they could get their jollies off the GSR test.


limit 4 per person


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> If you could pull it off, you’d definitely want to get a receipt for each one you purchased. I always kinda figured that’s why buying at a buy-back wouldn’t work. Most folks turning in guns at something like that don’t want to be identified, and are there for the “no questions asked” out of the gun they don’t want around.
> 
> That said, if you did manage to buy any, your first call should be to the local PD to see if any were stolen.
> 
> I’m sure that phone call would stick in their craw once you told them where you got them.


the stolen list is a JOKE you have to have a PD that will have you sign the papers every 6 months and refile it or it doesn't stay on the list. that is the way I understand it , I have signed that form 8 times now should be coming around again any day now.
I happen to have a good relationship with the department or it would have never come back to me when it expired the first time.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the stolen list is a JOKE you have to have a PD that will have you sign the papers every 6 months and refile it or it doesn't stay on the list. that is the way I understand it , I have signed that form 8 times now should be coming around again any day now.
> I happen to have a good relationship with the department or it would have never come back to me when it expired the first time.


But they want FFL dealers to keep sales records for 30 years? Something's just not right about that. If they can keep sales records for 30 years surely the PD can establish a list of stolen firearms and keep it searchable for 30 years.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

You're dealing with Dane Co, WI-- ultra Liberal constituency...Minimal analytic ability. Minimal knowledge base..

A program like this will only attract those law abiding citizens who have no use for the guns that have probably come into their possession by accident....Does anybody really think a person with criminal intent is going to turn in a gun, not to mention, at less than market price?

It's reasonable to estimate that public safety is actually related to the ratio of "good citizen" gun owners vs "bad guy" gun owners. (Every state where concealed carry was legalized had an immediate and miraculous fall in violent crime in subsequent years.)...By lowerimg that ratio, they are actually increasing the risk to the public.....

Just stoopid...but, like re-cycling plastic straws or donating to Public Radio, it makes the Libs feel good.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> But they want FFL dealers to keep sales records for 30 years? Something's just not right about that. If they can keep sales records for 30 years surely the PD can establish a list of stolen firearms and keep it searchable for 30 years.


we have 529 police departments in WI 72 of those sheriffs departments , it is supposed to be a national list of for stolen

our local agency could keep it for 30 years and what good would it do , you can be in the next county in 5 minutes and next state in 20

so one of the many things that could get fixed that might actually make a difference in safety , but won't because it doesn't serve to take rights from the law abiding.

and if you think it has anything to do with public safety , It does not.

NIC's was a promise not kept and is being turned into exactly what was feared it would become a registry.
they could have audited NIC's multiple times to correct the miss reporting , non reporting , and other inaccuracies but did not 
some states like WI keep their own version of the NICs database and share with neighboring states to make a more comprehensive background list so that is isn't just a FED failure they rely on


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

doc- said:


> You're dealing with Dane Co, WI-- ultra Liberal constituency...Minimal analytic ability. Minimal knowledge base..
> 
> A program like this will only attract those law abiding citizens who have no use for the guns that have probably come into their possession by accident....Does anybody really think a person with criminal intent is going to turn in a gun, not to mention, at less than market price?
> 
> ...


they want to FEEL GOOD that they are doing something even if that amounts to spitting in the wind.
they love to spend other peoples money and it is why I don't live in Dane county.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> But they want FFL dealers to keep sales records for 30 years? Something's just not right about that. If they can keep sales records for 30 years surely the PD can establish a list of stolen firearms and keep it searchable for 30 years.


It’s 20 years right now, but part of the new ruling coming down from the ATF (the one that has the shipping companies losing their minds over “ghost guns”) is changing it to forever.

They’ve been pushing for years for us to switch to electronic forms, and nearly all but the smaller dealers have. They’ve realized the difficulty they’re going to have when they finally get the law changed to allow them to create a federal gun registry, and they’re trying to make their job simpler for when they do.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

The ONLY reason for resgistration of guns is so they know where they are when they finally decide to come after them....Nobody is stupid enough to commit a crime with their own registered gun.

Guns and freedom - Judge Andrew P. Napolitano --govt doesn't give us the right to protect ourselves-- it's a Natural Right--therefore the govt can't take away that right unless we allow them


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 112943


yes that is what I was looking for , this one limits you to [email protected] each still that is 800 dollars in gift cards to of set the grocery and gas bill then take that cash and go buy more tooling or more guns


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe there is a market for making and selling non functioning ghost guns for government buy backs.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Maybe there is a market for making and selling non functioning ghost guns for government buy backs.


so the catch is they say it has to be functioning 

and if your making them to sell even if it is back to the county/police now you have potentially gone beyond the scope of personal manufacture for personal use.

so you could make say gun 1.0 and make a few copies for testing , then gun 2.0 and a few copies for testing , then 3.0 and so on , as long as they are actually for personal use in testing , then they are still functioning but beyond their usefulness to you then turning them over for your gift card would not be manufacturing for the purpose of deriving income. thus you still do not need a manufacturers license.

disclaimer I am not a lawyer nor am I giving legal advice , just reading the law and giving my non legal opinion of how I read it just for academic discussion of possibilities.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is curious also that they call it a gun "buy back" yet they never owned the guns in the first place.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 8/7/22 3:23 A.M. CDST



GunMonkeyIntl said:


> With a few months’ notice, I could fill the bed of my truck with printed Liberators. For $200 each, I’d even put a round through every one so they could get their jollies off the GSR test.


I saw a episode of Pawn Stars where a guy brought in a WWII stamped out Liberator in what was left of the box and the couple rounds packed with it.

Although Rick explained that he couldn't buy it because it wasn't a 19th century fire arm or earlier, he provided a good lecture about how cheaply they were made and sanitized grade and they were intended to be dropped into Nazi controlled areas so the underground fighters could liberate Lugars and such from the Germans, but the tactic wasn't as effective as the allies thought it would be.

I laughed when he said the stamped out Liberator while good in idea was worse than a Saturday Night Special as many failed to fire properly.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Shrek said:


> Posted 8/7/22 3:23 A.M. CDST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a sales pitch to not offer the 4K it was worth 
he couldn't buy it because it is an AOW in the USA 
they were made in secrecy by GM signal corp 

not so sure about them not firing reliably , they were certainly made cheaply at around 2.50 each keep in mind a highly machined M1 Garand was 36 dollars to manufacture in 1938 about 40 during the war they were certianly simple


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 8/7/22 11:22 P.M. CDST

A WWII Liberator is worth $4k? Wow.

I just recall Rick saying one of the auto companies making military vehicles had a sub company that made home appliances building them totally sanitized of any manufacturing info for about $2 and they were smooth bore with an effective range of 8 to 10 feet as I recall from the episode I saw four or five years ago.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Shrek said:


> Posted 8/7/22 11:22 P.M. CDST
> 
> A WWII Liberator is worth $4k? Wow.
> 
> I just recall Rick saying one of the auto companies making military vehicles had a sub company that made home appliances building them totally sanitized of any manufacturing info for about $2 and they were smooth bore with an effective range of 8 to 10 feet as I recall from the episode I saw four or five years ago.


a gun by which to get a better gun.

and a HUGE mental game now they had no idea who was packing

here are the operating instructions https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FP-45_Liberator#/media/File:FP-45_operating_instructions.jpg


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Assault Rifles – $250


I don't have a gun of any type that I would sell for $250.00, and in order to buy a gun back from me, you would have had to sell me the gun in the first place.

They are dimocrats, logic isn't in their vocabulary.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

They made a million of those in 11 weeks.





REAL General Motors Guide Lamp Division Liberator WWII .45 ACP FP-45 Liberator Pistol - C&R OK | Lock, Stock & Barrel


REAL General Motors Guide Lamp Division Liberator WWII .45 ACP FP-45 Liberator Pistol - C&R OK




lsbauctions.com


----------

